# Did I buy the wrong Bipod?



## smncoyotes (Jan 8, 2012)

I just got back from a Cabela's trip and picked up a harris bipod for my AR. It attaches to the sling stud and seems to be fine the question I have is it doesn't pivot, so following a running coyote would be tough, the bipod will pivot side to side to make up for uneven ground but no swivel. I know this may be a dumb question but do they make a swivel to put on or do I need to return the bipod for a different one, this is the first rifle I have put a bipod on so I'm not sure what I need. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

I have 2 bi-pods made by Harris. My short one doesn't even allow the side to side movement like my medium one & neither rotate. I have used shooting sticks & now a monopod which I don't really like that much... Guess you may need to bark at 'em to stop them or not miss the first shot . Good luck on your search & let us know what you find. FWIW, I like the Harris system as its worked well for me. YMMV


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I think you did good. I am not aware of a swiveling harris. I do like the ones that rock back and forth though to keep you level on uneven ground.

Like shooting sticks, you'll just have to pickup the gun and swing it....


----------



## smncoyotes (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I like the bipod just wanted to make sure I hadn't forgot to get a swivel mount. I have seen a swivel you can put on a rail but mine is just mounted to the sling stud.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Give it some time and you'll get used to it. I like mine.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Im not going to tell you what to do by any means but What I prefer on my calling rigs is to have a bipod mounted but I call using my shooting sticks. I used to just use my bipod but I had problems when setting up in either brush or along a fence line. If you have a coyote sneak in beside you which happens quite often and you try to swing your gun over to get in better shooting position you either have to pick the gun right up moving your sticks over the brush or fold your bipod up and use the fence as a rest. with shooting sticks for upclose running shots you can drop them and either take a offhand shot or set your gun on the fence with a lot less hassel and movement. I am also a much better shot at longer ranges prone with my bipod. If I have a coyote hang up at longer ranges you are usually ok to move slow and position yourself for a prone shot off the bipod without spooking the coyote. No shooting rest is perfect but I found this combo to be the best so far. Another bonus to this combo is I actually used my bipod to shoot one of my deer this year and we had a fairly long drag to get the deer back to the truck. When we feild dressed the deer and tagged it we made 2 cuts between the tendon and the bonejust like you do when you hang them from a gambrel. We stuck the shooting sticks through both back legs and we each grabbed a side and off we went. It pretty much cut the amount of dragging work in half.It Sorry If I rambled on to long for you I kind of got a little carried away with this one haha. Oh and with the bipod if you ever forget your shooting sticks you still have a rest.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Just took my bipod off the 250 as I never used it, just shoot off hand or off a tree or whatever is handy.


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

harris are the best


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I just switched to the Stoney Point System...Love it!!!! Rotates, swivels & can be removed in a heartbeat...

My Harris bipods just sit on the shelf now... :teeth:


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I too have the Stoney Point Rapid Pivot bipod and love it. But on the rare occassion that my son can go with me, he loves it too. So I wind up using my shooting sticks ahen he goes along. I had a Harris for years before the Stoney Point and it worked well. 


Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I picked up the same bi-pod AZ yesterday on my way to an interview  (now I have to sneak everything i picked up in the house so the wife doesn't see lol). Going to dress up the bright red pads on it similar to what you had in another pic from a different thread.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I use a Hammers tripod. Swivels 360 degrees. Can shoot either standing or sitting, won't go low enough for prone. Works great as a walking stick also. By far the most versitile tripod I've ever owned.


----------



## RobertB (Nov 23, 2012)

I really like my new stoney points shooting sticks/bipod. I have always used Harris and lately I have been using atlas. On my target rifles I have a pic rail on the front and I carry atlas for short stuff, keep longer harris in pack for taller stuff as well as a tripod I can shoot from if its not using the LRF or spotter. That setup has gotten me hits at longer distances and are more stable. But I think these shooting sticks are much better for different reasons. First, they seem to be much faster on getting into posistion than the harris if you have to swing your gun around. Your gun will carry much better too. If you were certain the dog would come from one certain area then they would be ideal but if your have undergrowth of sticks under you like you usually will and you want to be quiet and not have to move much then the sticks will serve you better imo. I like em becuase if you decide you want to shoot freehand you have a ligher and more manuverable gun. The stoney points I have seem to be great if you keep em low till you need it then just pick it up to the right height and your rock solid and ready to go. Saying this though, my harris bipods will always be close. But if you get the harris you must get the swivel and a pod-loc is a great investment. Good luck


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on the Stoney Points


----------

